# COLUMBIA 2011 SCREENWRITING/DIRECTING WAITLISTERS



## Lights_out (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys I'm new to the site.
I am on the waitlist @ COLUMBIA and wanted to know how many are we (well,at least here on this forum) SCREENWRITING/DIRECTING WAITLISTERS please come forward and let's try to figure out how many of us are waitlisted.

Cheers!!
And good luck


----------



## cineaste504 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm right here waiting with ya Lights_out. Applied as a directing concentrate.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

> I'm right here waiting with ya Lights_out. Applied as a directing concentrate.


Applied as a screenwriting concentrate. Good Luck to all.


----------



## silverlain (Apr 21, 2011)

Another screenwriting applicant here!


----------



## Lights_out (Apr 21, 2011)

Forget to mention..
Directing Concentrate


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 22, 2011)

Seriously guys, what is the chance for the normal waitlisters? I knew that most of the High Waitlisters were in last year.


----------



## UberOCD13 (Apr 22, 2011)

Just giving some happy news: I unfortunately declined a spot for writing/directing - which will hopefully secure a slot for one of you folks. The administration at Columbia is pretty amazing, so best of luck! (I will be attending UCLA).


----------



## cineaste504 (Apr 22, 2011)

> Originally posted by aNDy2011:
> Seriously guys, what is the chance for the normal waitlisters? I knew that most of the High Waitlisters were in last year.



Hey Andy, 

Don't quote me on this but one of my sources at the school told me that the waitlist consists of 15-20 candidates. I was also told by several sources within the program that the high waitlist no longer exists. I can't attest to the accuracy of those stats but if it is true than more than half of waitlisters should get in.



I really hope that is the case.


----------



## cineaste504 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update uberocd! Good luck at UCLA!


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 23, 2011)

> cineaste504


Thanks. That really helps; I mean emotionally.


----------



## Deet (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm waitlisted too. But do we really need this? I use http://actioncutprint.com/ and http://www.clickok.co.uk/index4.html and they're excellent resources.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Apr 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by Deet:
> I'm waitlisted too. But do we really need this? I use http://actioncutprint.com/ and http://www.clickok.co.uk/index4.html and they're excellent resources.


Then why did you apply for the program? No offense  Just curious. Good day.


----------



## cineaste504 (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys,

Still nada?


----------



## aNDy2011 (May 6, 2011)

Any update from the High or low waitlisters?


----------



## silverlain (May 6, 2011)

Nada.


----------



## cineaste504 (May 6, 2011)

aNDy2011,

Haha yeah. I haven't been more than 3 feet away from my cell phone in weeks. RING ALREADY!!


----------



## aNDy2011 (May 6, 2011)

Haha. Good Luck.


----------



## joybird (May 6, 2011)

Hang in there guys!


----------



## cineaste504 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks joybird!


----------



## aNDy2011 (May 8, 2011)

No update for waitlisters yet? I am sure CU has contacted the High waitlisters right?


----------



## paper (May 8, 2011)

sigh... also waitlisted and still waiting.


----------



## silverlain (May 9, 2011)

> Originally posted by aNDy2011:
> I am sure CU has contacted the High waitlisters right?



Still waiting.


----------



## Lights_out (May 9, 2011)

Hey guys still waiting (regular waitlist Directing)
Anybody here on the "High List"?
And this question is also for all the silent lurkers please come out and help us figure this thing out.

Best of luck to all...


----------



## joybird (May 11, 2011)

I thought there was no high waitlist.


----------



## Procallout (May 11, 2011)

hey guyz, I'm waitlisted as well. Checked out of these forums once i got that letter in the mail. A friend told me the high waitlist doesn't exist anymore...maybe we shouldn't worry?


----------



## blamereggie (May 11, 2011)

Waitlisted here as well, but I got accepted into NYU TischAsia.  Still, I don't think there is a *High Waitlist*.  I asked them before and they said it doesn't exist anymore.  In addition, the normal waitlist letter now says what the High Waitlist letter used to say.  So if someone does claim they are on the "High Waitlist", as they would say in online games, "screenshot or it didn't happen/doesn't exist."  To those anxiously waiting, just keep busy and try not to think about it too much.  If its meant to happen it'll happen, if not, then if you kept busy then atleast you'll have a lot of better material to submit next year.  Keep working on your craft and never give up and just remember that grad school isn't the be all or end all of a career in film.


----------



## aNDy2011 (May 12, 2011)

Just checking.


----------



## cineaste504 (May 13, 2011)

Still haven't heard anything, but I did receive something interesting in the mail yesterday: a letter from my state's higher education department informing me of my status for state financial aid. The letter specifically mentioned Columbia University and it said the financial aid decision was for the 2011-2012 school year (more specifically, it said I am ineligible for state aid, because CU is a private school and my income is more than $10,000 a year...however this will not affect my Federal Aid eligibility)

Could this be a sign that Columbia started processing the Financial Aid paperwork for select waitlist candidates? Or is this just a standard letter sent to everyone who applied for Need Access?


----------



## aNDy2011 (May 16, 2011)

Just checking again.


----------



## Procallout (May 16, 2011)

Silverlain, did you end up getting a call over the weekend??? I saw your optimistic post about Columbia calling waitlisters this week before it was taken down


----------



## silverlain (May 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by Procallout:
> amen.
> 
> Silverlain, did you end up getting a call over the weekend??? I saw your optimistic post about Columbia calling waitlisters this week before it was taken down



I had a blocked call that I missed on Saturday morning (EST) but have not been called back. Holding my breath...


----------



## aNDy2011 (May 17, 2011)

Did you receive the "block call" again? Just curious. I am thinking of calling CU now.


----------



## cineaste504 (May 17, 2011)

Still nothing? A lot of people on this forum declined their CU offers, so I'd assume there are a good number of spots open. I wonder why it's taking so long for them to reach out to wait list folks this year...


----------



## silverlain (May 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by aNDy2011:
> Did you receive the "block call" again? Just curious. I am thinking of calling CU now.



Nope. Maybe it wasn't Columbia after all... but it was the middle of the night for me and I don't know anyone that uses a blocked number so... *shrug*

Yes, it's odd that they're taking such a long time.

If you do call, Andy, let us know what they said!


----------



## Procallout (May 18, 2011)

sooooo maybe columbia lost the waitlist!


----------



## aNDy2011 (May 26, 2011)

Am I the only one still waiting and hoping?


----------



## HI FILM (May 26, 2011)

no, you are not alone


----------



## aNDy2011 (May 26, 2011)

ok...


----------



## joybird (May 27, 2011)

Hey Guys! 

You will probably be on the waitlist till August. That's the way it works. They hold people on the list right up until school starts. I know NYU holds people till August 15th. 

I think I read on this board somewhere that someone got into school a week before it started not sure if it was CU though. People can drop anytime between now and before school starts.
So hold on.


----------



## aNDy2011 (May 27, 2011)

It seems impossible. Even if one seat becomes available during the time, there are at least 10 waitlisters waiting for the same spot. I am hoping that I am wrong.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (May 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by cineaste504:
> Still haven't heard anything, but I did receive something interesting in the mail yesterday: a letter from my state's higher education department informing me of my status for state financial aid. The letter specifically mentioned Columbia University and it said the financial aid decision was for the 2011-2012 school year (more specifically, it said I am ineligible for state aid, because CU is a private school and my income is more than $10,000 a year...however this will not affect my Federal Aid eligibility)
> 
> Could this be a sign that Columbia started processing the Financial Aid paperwork for select waitlist candidates? Or is this just a standard letter sent to everyone who applied for Need Access?



I'm sorry to tell you that it doesn't mean anything.  When you apply for financial aid via FAFSA, all of the schools that you indicated you want your financial data sent to also send it to your home state so that if you're entitled to anything, you would get it.  This letter is sent to anyone where the home state offers financial aid in addition to what you could be qualified to receive through the usual federal financial aid (e.g., Stafford Loans, Perkins, Direct Plus Graduate Loans, etc.).


----------



## Procallout (May 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by joybird:
> Hey Guys!
> 
> You will probably be on the waitlist till August. That's the way it works. They hold people on the list right up until school starts. I know NYU holds people till August 15th.



We're wondering about initial openings from those who turned down Columbia. Other schools had their wave of wait-listers offered spots except CU. You'd think one or two of us would be accepted outliers if CU moved onto the waitlist.


----------



## cineaste504 (Jun 1, 2011)

It's still silent in June....

I'm so confused.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, it certainly is and it is almost August.


----------



## Lights_out (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey guys I've had enough of waiting I'm going to call admissions 
Tomorrow and tell them to let me know if I will
Be attending or not because I'm passing some great opportunities as I "wait" and i need to know what their decision will be. If yes "which I hope for" great if the same answer " we have to wait until the end of the summer I will respectfully tell them I cannot wait any longer I have to prepare for a filming position in Spain and will re apply next year......
Wish me luck n good luck


----------



## paper (Jun 1, 2011)

Lights-out, I actually tried that, I had gotten to the interview stage of a scholarship that would pay for graduate education in its entirety and I was still hoping to get some information from Columbia, but did not and it did weigh heavily on me during the interview. Anyway, it was frustrating even trying to get information. But good luck and the opportunity in Spain sounds fantastic.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Jun 1, 2011)

Is that a scholarship specific to Bangalore Paper?


----------



## paper (Jun 2, 2011)

A scholarship open to all Indian citizens under 30, its called the Inlaks scholarship, its rather hard to get. Anyone from India interested in applying to grad school next year, look it up.


----------



## Procallout (Jun 2, 2011)

Any updates guys?  Lights-out were you able to get some answers?!?!


----------



## Lights_out (Jun 2, 2011)

I called and asked for an answer and of course they said they don't have one yet so I told them about my job offer and that I cannot wait any longer and they didn't budge sooooo... I guess good luck to all of you and if they call me by August I'll probably be gone so will respectfully decline....


----------



## aNDy2011 (Jun 3, 2011)

Should I keep waiting?


----------



## Procallout (Jun 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by aNDy2011:
> Should I keep waiting?



Of course its plausible people have been let off the waitlist. BUT YOU'D THINK WE'D HEAR ABOUT IT ON THIS FORUM LIKE ALL THE OTHER SCHOOLS--AND CU LAST YEAR--GOD DAM*IT.


----------



## Procallout (Jun 13, 2011)

10 days! Any updates?


----------



## aNDy2011 (Jun 13, 2011)

Are we still waiting?


----------



## Procallout (Jun 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by aNDy2011:
> Are we still waiting?



Yeah man! They must of let someone off the wait list by now!


----------



## aNDy2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good luck and have a great summer.


----------



## HI FILM (Jun 15, 2011)

Nothing new happens in the East Coast...


----------



## Procallout (Jun 21, 2011)

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> Nothing new happens in the East Coast...



Any chance Columbia over-enrolled--ala undergraduate schools--knowing a small percentage of accepted students would decline?


----------



## aNDy2011 (Jun 25, 2011)

Are we still waiting?


----------



## aNDy2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

Should i wait and hope for the seat?


----------



## Procallout (Jun 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by aNDy2011:
> Should i wait and hope for the seat?



why not?


----------



## aNDy2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nothing is going on with the admission. I mean it is almost July now.


----------



## HI FILM (Jun 29, 2011)

new mornings don't bring anything new.


----------



## Procallout (Jul 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> new mornings don't bring anything new.


Yeah. Sucks.

Anyone gone through this with Columbia last year?


----------



## aNDy2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

I called last week and guess what? No movement.


----------



## Procallout (Jul 17, 2011)

You mean no movement for you right? Or did they actually tell you there was no movement on the WL (due to the fact they've lost said wait list )?


----------



## aNDy2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

WL lost? No Wonder!


----------



## cineaste504 (Aug 1, 2011)

It's August 1st, which means classes start in about a month. Has anyone gotten into Columbia off the wait list for directing or screenwriting? I still haven't heard anything...bleh.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am waiting and hoping as well.


----------



## baking something (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello fellow waitlisters, I just received the call from Professor Mendelsohn. And I was on the "High Waitlist" - screenwriting concentrate. So keep those chins up and phones close.


----------



## cineaste504 (Aug 11, 2011)

> Originally posted by baking something:
> Hello fellow waitlisters, I just received the call from Professor Mendelsohn. And I was on the "High Waitlist" - screenwriting concentrate. So keep those chins up and phones close.



Congrats bake something!!!

And so it begins...


----------



## aNDy2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

> low waitlisters, I just received the call from Professor Mendelsohn. And I was on the "High Waitlist" - screenwriting concentrate. So keep those chins up and phones close.
> 
> Posts: 1 | Location: here and there | Registered: August 11, 2011	Reply With Quote


So Baking something you accepted the offer right? Congrats anyway.


----------



## baking something (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the congrats, cineaste504 and aNDy2011. 

And to answer your question aNDy2011, I most certainly did.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

> Originally posted by baking something:
> Thanks for the congrats, cineaste504 and aNDy2011.
> 
> And to answer your question aNDy2011, I most certainly did.


Thanks for your response. Do you know when is the orientation?


----------



## baking something (Aug 14, 2011)

So far I know that the general orientation for Columbia is September 1st. But I just got wind that there is a separate, probably additional, film program orientation commencing August 29th. Too soon for my liking. I'm struggling to figure out my living situation in such short notice, let alone securing loans to make this all possible.

It's such a strange feeling being in the throes of a dream.


----------



## aNDy2011 (Aug 15, 2011)

I understand your situation totally. In fact, I was worried about it naively  Good Luck


----------



## Procallout (Aug 20, 2011)

it's not lost!!!


----------



## IndieCinemaSeries (Sep 4, 2011)

Next ICS Fest!

FILM FESTIVAL FOLLOWS UP THEIR INAUGRUAL EVENT WITH MORE MEDIA INVOLVEMENT
ICS founders gear up for their 2nd event amid glowing reviews Los Angeles, CA -August 2nd, 2011- "I was thoroughly entertained and blown away at the caliber of talent showcased at the Short Film Festival. The filmmakers have a bright future ahead of them."
David T. Wagner (co-writer of "Van Wilder" and "The Girl Next Door") Panelist, March 2011 ICS Indie Cinema Series kicked off the first event of its kind in March in front over 100 attendees that included directors, actors, producers and movie lovers. The night included a red carpet entry, appetizers, drinks and the opportunity to network with up and coming filmmakers. Chosen films were screened and given notes from invited industry panelists.
To follow up their last event, ICS plans to include more media presence, additional sponsors and a new category, "Best Student Film," for invited student filmmakers. The Best Student Film winner will also walk away with a mentorship with one of the three production companies heading ICS.
Invited industry panelists at ICS on September 25th include, independent producer and studio executive, Andreas Olavarria; distribution consultant and producer, Sheldon Brigman; and Kevin Tancharoen, director of the 2009 remake of Fame.
Filmmakers can register by calling 424.835.0144, on our website at www.indiecinemaseries.com, or
www.withoutabox.com. Registration is $40. Accepted films will be notified. Entry into the evening is free and includes appetizers, red carpet and media.  Make sure to like ICS on http://www.facebook.com/pages/...ries/126833710710008.


Student Films Welcome!

FILM FESTIVAL OFFERS FILM STUDENTS A CHANCE TO MENTOR WITH AWARD WINNING DIRECTORS

Best Student Film Award offers students a mentorship with ICS founders
Los Angeles, CA -August 2, 2011-In an effort to create more opportunities for student filmmakers, the Best Student Film category has been added to Indie Cinema Series. The student film that takes home the Best Student Film Award will have the opportunity to mentor with one of the three production companies heading the event.
"The Indie Cinema Series basically takes the principles of a regular film festival and combines them with meaningful notes from well known actors, directors, producers, and screenwriters, who serve on the guest panel. As filmmakers, we submit to many film festivals, yet are never given notes on our work. ICS provides filmmakers with an opportunity to learn what works and what doesn't in their projects. By creating an environment where filmmakers can grow their craft, we encourage a community of elevated art through film."-Marisilda Garcia
Panelists at the September 25th event include, independent producer and studio executive, Andreas Olavarria; distribution consultant and producer, Sheldon Brigman; and Kevin Tancharoen, director of the 2009 remake of Fame.
Filmmakers can register by calling 424.835.0144, on our website atwww.indiecinemaseries.com, or
www.withoutabox.com. Registration is $40.  Registration for students is $30.00. Accepted films will be notified in late August. Entry into the evening is free and includes appetizers, red carpet and media.


----------

